# Safe place to buy a powerful laser from?



## igneous (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm looking for a 150mw+ laser, preferably around 250mw, Ideally, a waterproof one. What is a safe site to buy a handheld laser pointer from which ships to Europe?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't know what size or price range your thinking of but any module over about 130-150mW requires a much larger host, mainly due to the diameter of the module. One of the best dealers and products I can think of is Optotronics. http://optotronics.com/

Give Jack a call, he's a very nice person and will answer all of your questions.


----------



## elugelab (Jul 6, 2009)

I've been thinking of getting an optotronics laser pointer.
Maybe the 120mw green one.
So I'm just curious, when ordering from them, do they state the actual value/content of what's in the packet? Cause if they do, I just have to forget about getting one... :ironic:

Thanks!


----------



## andyw513 (Jul 7, 2009)

A good place to stay within the FDA limit of 5mw is www.z-bolt.com , otherwise I'd stick with Optotronics, I've purchased from both before, and they're both pretty reliable. 

A basic run-down of Z-bolt:


they have many FDA-limit lasers, both red and green, including a combination pen pointer which has both red and green.
a lot of their pointers are set up for astronomy mounting (i.e. telescope)
you can walk away with a basic pen-style pointer for less than 50 dollars
A basic run-down of Optotronics:



styles range from the basic pen-pointer all the way up to complex laser systems, with blue, red, and green for their complete system choices
offers laser safety goggles (which I recommend if you go over the FDA limit) and lens kits that allow you to discover many new ways to enjoy your laser besides playing with the cat (NOTE: not a good idea to play with the cat with a high-power laser, lol.)
you can walk away with a basic pen-style pointer for less than 50 dollars


----------



## Crossfire (Jul 9, 2009)

Another good dealer is Atlasnova. Arnold is a fine person to deal with and sells red (650nm and 635nm) and greens from 1mW for their Class II lasers all the way up to about 50mW or so for their high spec devices. Arnold will not sell a higher spec laser without speaking to you first to make sure he is selling a Class IIIb laser to a responsible party.

Prices are a bit higher for basic 5mW greenies, but you will be assured a quality product.


----------



## andyw513 (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks, *Crossfire*, I forgot about Atlas. I've never ordered from there, but from what I hear it is a very reputable business. 

On a important note, though, back a long time ago, Z-bolt carried the DPSS PGL's, and i was fortunate to get a ~75mw one. That was a class IIIb as well, and I was not questioned as to why, nor were any questions asked from Optotronics, which makes Atlas one of the few that do question. 

If you're interested in one of the Diode-Pumped, Solid-State lasers (DPSS), then you can see more information on http://www.enlight-tech.com/ which is a NJ based business that you contact for prices on modules/pointers, and yes they carry green, along with red, blue, and infrared. PM me for more info on my handheld PGL i got if you can't find anymore information.


----------



## Burgess (Jul 10, 2009)

Just wanna' add another


*+1*


for AtlasNova.


:thumbsup:

_


----------

